# Caught another coyote



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is a picture of a coyote I caught yesterday. I caught it in a rub set in a #1 3/4 Duke on a new property. They area I am at it is on the edge of a field where it meets the road and a bridge. I also have traps in about a 100 yards behind the coyote where the road meets the tree line. 











Here is a picture of a coyote den on another property, the picture is not great, but that den is probably 16-18" across and deep. FYI, there was a set of tracks that walked up to it, but did not enter.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice pics! I have not trapped in 20 years. Looking at the pics of you guys and all your success, makes me want to get back out there.

Tom


----------



## Ranch84 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice yote, Great job


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

You die hard winter yote trappers are killen em! I havent set steel in a few years and i have never set in winter due to some advice from a friend that got me into trapping,but you guys are making me want to set some steel. Now i know its gonna take me getting out there and setting steel. I know it's gonna take alot of trial and error. But i guess for starters i just dont have a clue as to how to do it so things dont freeze up. I know how to set scent sets, dirthole and flats but like i said never in the snow and freezing temps. I have some trap antifreeze, and i can get some hay. Is it that simple though? ( im not implying that catching yotes is simple i know better)Just chisel out a hole in the ground lay and bury the trap in some dry sand and antifreeze and cover with some hay? It would be kinda cool if someone could give me a bit of their knowledge so i can venture out and try my hand at some winter k9 trapping, but i understand that some of you guys just want to be tight lipped.
Thanks


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

very nice yote, congrats.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats BW!


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> . But i guess for starters i just dont have a clue as to how to do it so things dont freeze up. I know how to set scent sets, dirthole and flats but like i said never in the snow and freezing temps. I have some trap antifreeze, and i can get some hay. Is it that simple though? ( im not implying that catching yotes is simple i know better)Just chisel out a hole in the ground lay and bury the trap in some dry sand and antifreeze and cover with some hay? It would be kinda cool if someone could give me a bit of their knowledge so i can venture out and try my hand at some winter k9 trapping, but i understand that some of you guys just want to be tight lipped.
> Thanks


I am just a rookie yote trapper, I have not used a hay set succcesfully, so I can't speak to its effectiveness, but here is how I keep my traps from freezing, there are other ways, this is what I do and traps stay going for weeks.

1. Chip bed out with mattock, get to below frost. (I am limited as to where I can do this now, it usally is where the ground was covered in grass or leaves prior)
2. Sprinkle trap bed with calcium chloride.
3. Put in a pile of peat moss.
4. Bed trap in peat moss, enough so the peat moss is just covering trap.
5. Sprinkle with salt.
6. Put in final thin layer of peat moss, spreading peat moss so it is everywhere and not just over your trap.

Good luck.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice coyote BW!




brushbuster said:


> It would be kinda cool if someone could give me a bit of their knowledge so i can venture out and try my hand at some winter k9 trapping, but i understand that some of you guys just want to be tight lipped.
> Thanks


Well I think the best thing to use in winter trapping is waxed dirt. This keeps the sets working in the worst weather but takes some planning ahead to have it ready. You can try hay sets, dry dirt mixed with trappers anti-freeze, Cover hulls, or just plain wrapping the trap in crumpled waxed paper and covering with a skim of sifted snow. 

I always sift snow into my foot prints and brush any signs of me being there away.

Here is a link to a thread on the subject.
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/2225805/Coyotes_in_Winter.html#Post2225805


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

BigWhiskey said:


> I am just a rookie yote trapper, I have not used a hay set succcesfully, so I can't speak to its effectiveness, but here is how I keep my traps from freezing, there are other ways, this is what I do and traps stay going for weeks.
> 
> 1. Chip bed out with mattock, get to below frost. (I am limited as to where I can do this now, it usally is where the ground was covered in grass or leaves prior)
> 2. Sprinkle trap bed with calcium chloride.
> ...


Hey thanks BW. 
For being a rookie you sure have an impressive catch record this month. Your obviously doing something right. Thanks for the tips and i am goin to give it a try. 
Great job on yet another yote.

Fuminator. Thanks for the link and the tip. i have miles and miles of river to set some traps on the shelf ice. i am going to try some wax paper and and some peat and we''ll see what happens


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

BW.. nice job on another coyote.... As for the winter trapping I simply pound a trap bed into the ground ..bed the trap even or below the ground and sift dry snow to just cover trap.....Have caught five this winter using this method.. Good Luck


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good job.
I was wondering about you. Man it was cold Saturday! Did you talk the little lady into going with you or did your brother go to take the picture?


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I unfortunately don't think I can get my wife to check traps with me, especially when its this cold out. My brother that is visiting from Alaska has gone out with me a couple of times and he took pictures. He's pretty good luck as I usually have something when he comes.


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice job BW you have been nailing them lately.
Why couldn't you mix urea with your dry dirt, is it the$?
Or mix it with your waxed dirt.


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good job, congrats.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Beavermeadow trapper said:


> Nice job BW you have been nailing them lately.
> Why couldn't you mix urea with your dry dirt, is it the$?
> Or mix it with your waxed dirt.


I have never tried urea, I heard there is a smell to it, but don't know for sure. I also have never made waxed dirt, I might try making some this summer. It appears to be the iodeal product, but not sure of costs.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BW, you can get waxed dirt from Schmidt's, it's a little expensive to buy. I tried some and liked it, just never get around to making my own and it's much cheaper to make yourself.


----------

